# Alien: Isolation (PS3, PS4, X360, XOne, PC)



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Aprile 2014)

In uscita il 7 Ottobre 2014 questo nuovo videogame, dai toni decisamente Horror. In prima persona, sarete costretti a sopravvivere (senza armi) ad un alieno xenomorfo nascosto tra le ombre che vi segue nella nave spaziale. Sarete da soli contro di lui. 
I video sono spaventosamente paurosi, ecco un gioco che non comprerò mai (per evitare un infarto)


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Aprile 2014)

Speriamo che sia veramente pauroso, perchè secondo me nelle ultime generazioni, fatta qualche eccezione, si è perso il significato del genere horror. Pochissimi giochi fanno veramente paura.


----------



## Butcher (5 Aprile 2014)

Non sembra malaccio.


----------



## Dave (11 Aprile 2014)

Ricorda molto il primo Alien, senza armi poi e da cag.rsi in mano


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Ottobre 2014)

Gioco uscito settimana scorsa, ha ricevuto voti dalla stampa videoludica molto discordanti ma comunque in media verso l'8.
L'IA degli umanoidi e degli androidi sembra essere pessima, mentre l'Alieno che vi rincorre è molto "realistico" e mai prevedibile.

Ecco un pò di voti
Eurogamer – 8 / 10
IGN – 5.9 / 10
VideoGamer – 9 / 10
Joystiq – 4 / 5
GameSpot – 6 / 10
Destructoid – 8.5 / 10
GameTrailers – 7.4 / 10
Kotaku – “Yes”
GamesBeat – 83 / 100
GameTrailers – / 10
DigitalSpy – 4 / 5
CVG – 8 / 10
Shacknews – 8 / 10
NowGamer – 9 / 10
Polygon – 6.5 / 10
The Guardian – 5/5
Total Xbox – 9 / 10
Xbox Achievements – 9 / 10
PCGamer – 9.3 / 10
Metro – 7 / 10
Games Radar – 4.5 / 5
Spaziogames - 8.5


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Ottobre 2014)

Mamma mia giocone! Per i fan della serie e gli amanti dei survival horror è un must da prendere ad occhi chiusi!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (10 Ottobre 2014)

In effetti ho letto che l'atmosfera è proprio quella del primo Aliena, e questa è una gran cosa.


----------

